# female desert royal,



## stekrry (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope someone can help,i understand that female deserts have not produced any viable eggs,as i know of,but what about the other female desert morphs:Tiger for EG desert x enchi, do these females have viable clutches being they carry the desert gene
Hope this makes sence just trying to understand the breeding of the female desert and the related morphs:blush:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Any Desert News?? - Reptile Forum - Bush-League Breeders Club


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

stekrry said:


> Hope someone can help,i understand that female deserts have not produced any viable eggs,as i know of,but what about the other female desert morphs:Tiger for EG desert x enchi, do these females have viable clutches being they carry the desert gene
> Hope this makes sence just trying to understand the breeding of the female desert and the related morphs:blush:


for what i have read the female desert does not this is why there are the combo out there using the male to breed with other morphs i have not seen a problems with other combo of desert so i would say get a male


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

they need to attach the desert gene to a Super, E.g superpastel desert, if the female desert combos can produce then this would surely be the easiest way forward? the only deserts in the clutch will be pastel deserts which in theory can produce fertile eggs?


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Blake1990 said:


> they need to attach the desert gene to a Super, E.g superpastel desert, if the female desert combos can produce then this would surely be the easiest way forward? the only deserts in the clutch will be pastel deserts which in theory can produce fertile eggs?



Why would having the pastel gene make a female desert fertile?


Please explain :whistling2:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

fishboy said:


> Why would having the pastel gene make a female desert fertile?
> 
> 
> Please explain :whistling2:


i thought there had been sucess with desert combos, just not the single gene deserts?

dont really follow the progress much tbh :blush:


----------



## dmreptilebreeder (May 2, 2009)

Any info on anyone breeding form double co-dom deserts.
Just had 3 spider deserts hatch.


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

As far as is known Desert females dont give viable eggs, which is absolutely one of, if not, the most disapointing turn up in royal morph history. However if in a combo eg a desert pastel, guess what?? It is stiil a 100% desert and still cant give a viable clutch. 

A multi gene combo isn't (for example) half desert/half pastel. It is all desert, all pastel. Whatever problem each gene may have is fully represented in the combination.


----------



## Belderan (Mar 9, 2012)

What do breeders do with their female deserts? I see males up for sale in various places and I realise that there are questions about females but they must be produced in litters so what happens to them?


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

I think a lot of breeders are stockpiling them (keeping them and growing them on to breeding weight) so that if or hopefully when someone discovers how to get the females to lay viable eggs they are in the best position to breed using them. I've heard of a few people doing this but depends if you've got the room to hold onto them until a breakthrough is found.

As for the people who haven't got the room then I wouldn't want to guess what they do.


----------



## kooga_21 (Jan 10, 2012)

old post i know...

but from what i have been speaking to N.E.R.D about any female that has a desert gene in cant produce as of yet.
alot of breeders raise the temps to get a mainly male outcome from the eggs, but like someone said there stock piling as as soon as they know how to produce the price will raise up big time and loads of people will have breedable deserts so instant money.
also they have been rumours that females have produced in america they did a desert female to male pins and spiders and at the moment the people are trying to produce a super.
it can be a very taboo subject breeding females


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

if and when someone does unlock the desert code, they will not be advertising the fact will they, they will just breed with theirs.

it would be a very expensive piece of commercial information..


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

kooga_21 said:


> old post i know...
> 
> but from what i have been speaking to N.E.R.D about any female that has a desert gene in cant produce as of yet. I suppose you and Kevin have been discussing it over afternoon tea?
> 
> ...


: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

fishboy said:


> : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


You have made me laugh out loud twice in the last 10 minuets! :lol2:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Blake1990 said:


> You have made me laugh out loud twice in the last 10 minuets! :lol2:


Glad to be of service :lol2:


----------



## kooga_21 (Jan 10, 2012)

but from what i have been speaking to N.E.R.D about any female that has a desert gene in cant produce as of yet. I suppose you and Kevin have been discussing it over afternoon tea?

alot of breeders raise the temps to get a mainly male outcome from the temperature does not affect the sex of royal python offspring , but like someone said there stock piling as as soon as they know how to produce the price will raise up big time and loads of people will have breedable deserts so instant money no they wont. 1 fertile female will not instantly make every infertile female fertile.
also they have been rumours that females have produced in america they did a desert female to male pins and spiders and at the moment the people are trying to produce a super. going on the evidence thus far that seems highly unlikely

it can be a very taboo subject breeding females Not as taboo as stating rubbish as fact




well for starters as i want to get into the desert line i thought it be best to speak to nerd about it and they gave me all the info needed.. and yes i know haveing one firtile female wont make them all firtile... like i said rumours... and it is a bit taboo as if you mention female desert and breeding on most sites you get slated for animal cruelty


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

for what I know is female desert does not lay fertile eggs, but male desert crossed with a different female morph allows the female morph to lay fertile eggs but there female offspring cannot lay fertile eggs either. that's why only male deserts keep there prices better than females. :gasp:


----------

